# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Nod, wireless ring that aims to control many devices, Nod Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nod Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Meet Nod - Beautiful, touchless interaction

----------


## Airicist

Nod - Behind the Scenes 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> See what goes on behind the scenes at Nod Labs.

----------


## Airicist

Nod, one wireless ring that aims to control many devices

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> "Nod aims to be one Bluetooth ring to rule all your devices"
> 
> Waterproof, wireless, and it sits on your forefinger: a ring that aims to add gestural controls to everything from computers to Google Glass to smart appliances, and it's coming this year.
> 
> by Scott Stein
> April 29, 2014
> 
> It's small, it fits on a finger, and it aims to revolutionize universal gesture control for everything in a smart home. It's either that, or it's a killer pointer for executive presentations.

----------


## Airicist

3D CAD modeling with Nod 

 Published on May 15, 2014




> Featuring multiple Nod devices to control your CAD application. Full fledged integration with CAD applications enables 3D gestures as part of your workflow.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 16, 2014




> Meet Nod - Beautiful, touchless interaction. Nod seamlessly transforms your movements into commands. It brings the world around you to life, as you control everything from your laptop to your living room lights with a wave of your hand. Just like magic. Pre-order now for $149

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> Use Nod for a more natural interaction with Google Glass

----------


## Airicist

Nod Skeletal Tracking 

 Published on Sep 16, 2014




> Using multiple Nod devices to track human skeletal motion accurately.

----------


## Airicist

Nod Skeletal tracking in Unity 

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------

